# Here's one to make your ears bleed!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

[youtube=Option]oJ2ndH84JOs[/youtube]


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I made it to 1:41.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Three things disturb me about that video. They are (in no particular order).


1. Her voice (holy crap)

2. Her "dancing" (or whatever that lurching side to side movement was).

3. The fact that I watched the whole thing. What has happened to me?


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I made it to 1:31.Did she get booed ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I see you posted it in the right forum - The Open Mic (Non Music Related). I made it to 1:40.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> 3. The fact that I watched the whole thing. What has happened to me?


it's kinda like watching a car/plane/train crash...in extreme "slo-mo"...people have a morbid facination with disasters...we don't...or can't stop watching...

http://chanelwood.com/musings/morbid-fascination-why/

anyone know the number of a good shrink...???...it'll take years to erase...or at least bury the memory of this video from my mind...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

1:38.

Then I skipped ahead to 4:55.

She's still going. 

The audience applauded. There is no justice on earth.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

1:27...ouch!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That has to be a joke.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Fluffy wasn't lost. He was running away.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

She has a "strong" voice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are way more than enough folks who think that sort of rendering of song is good, and they outnumber the singers substantially, which is why there is an appreciation of, and market for this stuff. It boggles the minds of the rest of us.

It's pity I feel for those who have never been told they need coaching/instruction...or candid appraisal. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hammy (May 13, 2009)

Holy Moly, there's hope for me yet!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

My right eye has decided to tell my brain that it is bleeding :O

The backing ... sound (sounded like a rubber band) was poor accompaniment. Her voice was mixed so very high (or is high and no one added some bass boost to it). And yea, I could accept her willingness to get on stage ... and that's about as far as I would go.

Mind you the group of 'tweens I heard performing in the park today were not much better or worse, but at least they had a better mix of sound overall and they have spunk to become something more than they are now 

**Edit. Having now tied more than once to make it to the end, I have utterly failed. I realise now I did the tweens a disservice, they were far superior.


----------



## thebrokenhammer (Aug 4, 2008)

The second I started playing that performance (not that it deserves that title) all of the animals in my yard fled away, seriously. It wasn't long before I did the same.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The whole five minutes ....... after 2 ex-wives and three grown kids that video was a walk in the park.

And now my day can only get better :smile:


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

wow...is all i can say...and a contender for the VOCAL OLYMPICS in 1988 no less...i really mean...no less...sorry guys...i have a high tolerance for pain...but i didn't break the 2 min mark...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun....and honey...I miss you.

I guess not too many people remember the wonderful Larry "Wild Man" Fischer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHqR1Rql5r8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnHHk9z8iGE


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

I laughed and shot hot coffee out of my nose. That made this even worse.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun....and honey...I miss you.
> 
> I guess not too many people remember the wonderful Larry "Wild Man" Fischer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHqR1Rql5r8&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnHHk9z8iGE


Never heard oh him Mark. Sounds reminiscent of Bobcat Goldthwait to me, and maybe what Bobcat would sound like if he sang:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-afZZulNoU


From the early 80's on I have liked Happy Flowers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqYbP9T4VCY

I think the best description of Happy Flower was from a show on CFNY that described them as "two temperamental overgrown children pounding out sound on whatever kitchen utensils they had handy".

I also like Butthole Surfers, although Gibby can really sing, he doesn't always chose to do so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI9D4q8pLuw


----------



## autorpm (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy crap that was crap !!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What was the point of that? Vocal olympics eh. I have a feeling no gold medal for her.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> The backing ... sound (sounded like a rubber band) was poor accompaniment. Her voice was mixed so very high (or is high and no one added some bass boost to it). And yea, I could accept her willingness to get on stage ... and that's about as far as I would go.


I don't know what I find more disturbing. That performance or the fact that you took the time to critique any part of it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Heeeeeeeere Fluffy.

Where are you, where Arrrrrrrrrrrrrryouuuu.


Kinda catchy.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Heeeeeeeere Fluffy.
> 
> Where are you, where Arrrrrrrrrrrrrryouuuu.
> 
> ...



;p the missus and I have spent the past hour teasing each other with that line!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> ;p the missus and I have spent the past hour teasing each other with that line!


I'm driving people in the office nuts with it.


(maybe myself as well)


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Unbelievable....Too funny!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you folks aware of The Shaggs?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxPsXPCR5MU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY&feature=related


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I guess not too many people remember the wonderful Larry "Wild Man" Fischer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHqR1Rql5r8&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnHHk9z8iGE


Far out! I haven't thought of him in decades! I remember that album cover. Not the sort of guy you wanted to listen to after indulging in a bit of purple micro-dot way back then though.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

You should be banned for posting that!!kqoct

CT.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

kinda makes me miss tiny tim...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

It puts me in mind of the "artist" Jandek. 

Even if it's deliberate, it's off the mark.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> ;p the missus and I have spent the past hour teasing each other with that line!


i've been using it to scare the kids since the moment it was posted here. i wait til they are in bed and play it real loud.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

And I was thinking that my Metal singing voice was bad...If she can I can and probably much better..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, maybe the White Stripes are looking for a frontman (person).


She's pretty much at the right skill level to match Meg.9kkhhd


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well bjork has her moments as well, Sounds no worse than Maryanne Faithful to me.. Makes me want to hear Phoebe's Smelly Cat.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Well bjork has her moments as well,


[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjAoBKagWQA]EjAoBKagWQA[/youtube]

I have admired Bjork since The Sugarcubes days. I loved her swan outfit at the awards ceremony and I loved her wearing it cracked open the depth of the fratboy small mindedness of the US public at large. 



Starbuck said:


> Sounds no worse than Maryanne Faithful to me..


Hmm, yes, she is a hard one to sit and listen too. I saw her open for someone way way back. Not sure now, think it may have been The Cure, but that was another lifetime ago.



Starbuck said:


> Makes me want to hear Phoebe's Smelly Cat.



[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETQfuzNGT58]ETQfuzNGT58[/youtube]

:bow: OMG I LOVE SMELLY CAT


----------

